# I need help with Boomer



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Do you have a doggie daycare available in your area. Last summer when I was working out of town I had my guys picked up in the morning and dropped off at my motel in the afternoon. They always came back tired and happy. 

Time will be the other big help for you. Stick with the loud OUCH and redirection with a toy and I promise you will survive this period. Good luck to you.


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

How old is Boomer now?

What kind of exercise does he get?

Do you ever crate him for time outs? (benefits you and him!)

They go through stages where it's normal to feel the way you do, but don't give up on him yet!


----------



## slechner (Sep 5, 2008)

He is 11 months old. Maybe I will try the doggie daycare again this week. I am sitting here crying because I am so upset. Bark Busters is coming tomorrow and he said he is frustrated too. I envy so many people on this site that have the gentle dopey dogs. My other dog never bit me so this constant nipping is really hard to take but I want this to work.


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Please don't worry. It can get better. Fergus sounds a lot like Boomer. He was my little Demon Puppy. I would get so jealous to hear stories of calm dogs who did really well with training, etc. 

He is now a year and a half, and while he still nips me on occasion, it has gotten so much better. 

How much do you practice training in between Bark Buster visits? It's really important to drill them several times a day to get the training to stick. I used to use about a 1/3 of Fergus's food a day for practicing his training. I'd use the kibble as training treats.

Also, exercise cannot be overrated as a calming tool. I find that even now, when Ferg is at his worst, it's because we had skipped our walks or he was bored. I suggest trying to figure out if there is any common denominator to his naughty behavior.

If you haven't tried crate training him, it can also be a useful tool when the nipping is out of control. A 15 minute time out to ride out the frenzied biting moment can be a godsend.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Is Boomer getting at least an hour of off leash hard exercise a day, plus a good quality time with you doing positive obedience like sit, stay, heel, and down with a clicker? Get something in his mouth when he gets nippy/bitey, like a tennis ball or a soft toy. Also, make sure that behavior doesnt pay off somehow for Boomer. Give him a word for whn he IS being good/mellow. Tell him Yes, mellow or some special word so he'll learn what you want. Keep a leash or check cord on him when youre frustrated, and then just calmly step on it and turn youre back to him. If he nips, say the same phrase each time like "too bad." and ignore him briefly. The main things are good timing and consistency.


----------



## slechner (Sep 5, 2008)

I wouldn't say he gets an hour off leash every day because there is no dog park in my community. We have a large yard, so he is out there off leash a lot except he was neutered a week ago and he only supposed to be on leash for two weeks. Where do you get a clicker? Bark Busters is coming tomorrow. He says not to give up, we will try another method. I will say that I was told to keep him on a leash in the house if he acted up but if I put it on him, he wraps one paw around it and rolls over. He is very smart but very obstinate.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Sounds like you're puppy is bored, I would even with a yard take him for a walk every day and get him nice and tiered. Some off leash and ball playing will do wonders. 

Mine get bored and start acting out, that's when it's time to go find something to do..LOL

I would also try the crate for time out they work wonders, good luck.
He sounds pretty normal to me!


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

I wish having a yard counted! But alas it doesn't. It takes long walks and lots of running around play to tame the beast in a young golden pup. Can you throw a ball for him in the yard (for up to an hour) or walk him a few miles a day?


----------



## Alohaimee (Feb 15, 2009)

Don't give up! You just have to find what works for you and your pup!! For sure try throwing the ball or a frisbee or playing tug-o-war for a bit, then go for a walk. As PP said, redirect with a toy when he gets nippy, or turn your back and ignore him.

When My Maximus was a pup (he still kind of is at 2 yrs old!) he was nipping me for attention. I had to turn my back to him ( No amount of redirecting with a toy or ball helped) and he would have to sit and be calm, and THEN I would play or pet him. 

Good luck, and don't worry, he sounds like a normal puppy to me! Think of it as a puzzle you have to find the right fitting piece for! You can do it!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Celeigh said:


> I wish having a yard counted! But alas it doesn't. It takes long walks and lots of running around play to tame the beast in a young golden pup. Can you throw a ball for him in the yard (for up to an hour) or walk him a few miles a day?


I agree with this. Goldens are sporting dogs, and they really do beautifully with house manners when they are fulfilled & have an athletic outlet. Boomer will be a very much easier guy if he is physically challenged every day. There is no where I have lived that I couldnt find state parks/places where people take dogs to run off eash. Even living with three goldens in New Haven CT, I found ten or twelve walks/hikes. Even with a 90 hour work week, I set the alarm that painful extra hour and a half early to take the goldens on their hike. IMO, they should have a minimum standard of living- time to be dogs in nature- since we ask so much of their behavior at other times. That's just me, though. Maybe your local high school has X country running trails? The DogWalk is a fun part of the day, but it happens rain, snow, or sunshine, in health or with strep throat- fanatically. I insist on calm house dogs- but I want to be fair and give them time to be dogs too.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I think it's helpful for puppy parents to know the difference between disposition and temperament. Our Penny has a very kind, gentle, would never hurt a flea disposition. She's has a very exciteable temperament.

Our Penny was the 'hound from hell', as I used to say. It took me a long time to realize all her objectionable behaviors was NOT because she was high energy but because she is highly EXCITEABLE.

So playing hard actually made the problem worse by making her more excited. She can go from sleeping to a '10' just by opening her eyes. 

Does Boomer play for long periods of time? Does he seem to want to run and fetch FOREVER? Penny didn't. She'd run a bit, then lay in the shade. Fetch a couple of times and then look at us like we were stupid for continuing to throw the ball. 

Her favorite toy was US! Her favorite chew toy was US. Her favorite chase object was US. Plus, she'd body slam me at the back of the knees and believe me when I say: I was on the ground before I even knew what had happened. She'd follow me (still does :smooch, wrap her paw around my ankle from the back and trip me. She'll also give me the hip and try to move me around to suit her. 

She too went to puppy class, obedience classes and while she learned everything she needed to learn to be a wonderful dog, none of those things changed her from being a highly exciteable dog because that is her temperament.

When you think about how Boomer spends his time, is he quiet with moments of puppy behavior? Or is he 'turned on' most of the time? Does he sit quietly for petting or does petting invite biting you? When he plays does he abandon his toys, get really ramped up and then make you the toy? If he does, then I'd say he's an exciteable dog. Training these dogs takes a different approach than when working with the calmer ones because everything we do with them is interpreted BY THEM as playful and exciting.

As hard as it's been with Penny, I would never want to have a calm dog again. She is so full of life, so interactive with us, so tuned into us that I can't imagine life without her antics. If you can hang in there...and it will take a long time...you'll have the best dog you could imagine. I totally had to change MY expectations as to what our Golden would be like. You see, she followed a very calm, quiet Golden who never bit even as a puppy. Penny was a total shock to us/me. I think I threatened her with rescue almost every day! And I was plenty experienced with dogs and horses.

Just keep trying and keep working with him. Everyday it gets a little better. You can pm me anytime if you want to talk.

Here she is at her sweetest:


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

There is a good chance he is inviting you to play.. in puppy talk! Rusty was like this OMG... Was it ever frustrating.. painful and at times even embarrassing! Work of obedience when he is quiet and responsive.. keep it up beat and fun. When he starts.. if you get excited, he will wind up even more so. Try to calmly have him sit, off.. wait, praise, etc. You may have to leash him.. even then Rusty would do it some times on leash.. half way through the walks.. It does pass.. Penny plays like this with Rusty.. I see so much of the behavior we had from him as a pup in Penny.. aimed at Rusty.. You are his main play mate.. he is healthy , happy and wants to play! Retrieving is also good.. shows you are in control, and burns energy.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

I think it's pretty normal for people to be jealous of other people's dogs. When I hear stories of people's puppies "loving" their crates and sleeping in their crates without a peep, I get jealous, but then I tell myself that Flora has so many other wonderful qualities that it's unfair of me to compare her to other dogs.

I always notice a difference in Flora's behavior on days when she doesn't get off-leash walks and on days when she does. Days she does get off-leash walks around a dogpark or local nature preserve, she is much more relaxed and low key, and usually falls asleep earlier at night and sleeps later. Can you trust your dog enough to take him to a remote area and let him off leash for some running, or are you afraid he'll run off?

Good luck! I hear that age is tough. I'm not looking forward to it. :


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Good suggestion, jnmarr. I remember now that when Penny was getting wound up, I'd work on obedience practice. It helped her lower her excitement level by concentrating on WHAT I WAS GOING TO DO NEXT. Kind of a shift of power.

Thanks for reminding me.


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

I would also recommend finding a friend (another puppy) for your puppy to play with. I know when Selli was a puppy she bit me much less when she had another young dog to chew on.


----------



## Doodle (Apr 6, 2009)

Hi. This is easier said than done, but don't get discouraged! 11 months is a tough age as they are in the middle of adolescence where they will challenge EVERYTHING!!! I agree with other posters that it sounds like your pup needs more exercise. But, not only do they need exercise, they also need stimulation...from you, from sniffing their surroundings, from playing with other dogs. Mental stimulation can be just as exhausting to them as physical exercise. When our dog was 5 months old (he is now 1 year old) he developed panosteitis in his left front leg, so we had to limit his walks and exercise to 10 minutes a couple of times a day. Talk about having a hyperactive puppy on your hands!!! Our trainer suggested teaching him tricks tricks and more tricks to mentally tire him out...and it worked! Also, I have a suggestion to deal with the mouthing/nipping. This may be hard to explain by typing it here, but I will do my best. It's called "respect the hands." Take several pieces of your dog's kibble and show them that you have them in your hand, but don't let them get any. Close your fist and put your fist in front of the dog's nose. They will absolutely mouth, nip, paw at and make every attempt to get the food out of your hand. Your job is to sit patiently with your hand steady and closed until your dog stops touching your hand (whatever you do, don't pull your hand away in response to the nipping...then it becomes a game for them to nip even more). This may take awhile at first, but be patient! Eventually they will stop touching your hand, and when they do, immediately tell them "off" (the command to stop touching/mouthing you), then open your hand and tell them "wait" so they learn that they can't just dive into your hand and eat all the kibble (you may have to pull your hand away at first to teach them to wait). Then close your fist again so that you cover up all the kibble except one piece...then tell them "take it" and allow them to take the one piece of exposed kibble. Repeat this exercise until all the kibble is gone. It actually teaches 3 things: respect for your hands (when they figure out they don't get anything until they stop mouthing you, then they leave your hands alone), wait,and take it commands. This was the only thing that worked to stop our puppy from mouthing us, and he was bad!!! Good luck and remember to be confident and patient!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I remember a member telling someone not to just throw a tennis ball to a dog that needs to be exercised, but to throw a training bumper a few times. The training bumpers are heavier and tire them out more quickly. I'm not sure if your Golden likes to play fetch. If a training bumper is not to his liking, find a ball that is safe, but heavier.

I also found lots of walks help. I'm lucky, I live on a hill and no matter which direction I go in, they have to walk up a hill or two to get home. Poops them out I tell you. Tucker was a handful when we got him, but he has calmed down a lot. Shadow is always ready to roll, but if you aren't, he is respectful. 

I also have some agility equipment in my yard and play with Tucker using the jumps. They love the tunnel. It's out all year. We did take agility classes so we have a little bit of agility knowledge and we keep him safe. Shadow doesn't use the jumps because he had two hip surgeries. He looks at me like, "I don't think so!" So we don't have him take part.


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

I feel your pain about not having anywhere to play off leash. There are few areas around here where my dog can go off leash. When we go to a park where he has to be on leash I tend to take my 20 ft long lead instead of a regular lead. It gives the dog more room to roam and they techincally aren't off leash. This tires him out more so than a regular walk would.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

How old is Boomer?

There is a term used around here for Puppies constantly.

Land Shark!

If I survive Gilmours puppyhood with my toes intact, and Ronins tail intact, I will be quite happy.

In other words, it's pretty normal.


----------



## z&mom (Oct 7, 2006)

Boomer sounds like Z when she was between 6 to 12 months old. Totally out of control, nipping, jumping, and running away from us. We brought her to obedience school, but she was only interested in chasing other dogs and sniffing their rearends. The trainer commented during our second session that we would never graduate from basic obedience. We did graduate and we were best in class  Strange how things turned out. Fast forward to current day, Z is three now and she is the most laid back and obedient puppy. She still has her stubborn streak and some days she loses herself when she gets over excited. But over the years she has also learned self control. With a simple "wait" and "leave it" she will be back on track on us. 

So don't give up. IMO, Boomer sounds like a typical high energy, easily and highly excitable dog. And like most goldens, they will get a lot calmer and better with age. Hang in there, and be consistant with his training and daily exercise.


----------



## mygarnetboy (Nov 3, 2008)

Can you find a doggie friend? Sherm had a two hour playdate in the backyard today and a 60 minute walk this evening. The walk was on and off lead, included lots of hills and rough terrain, and he was raring to go when we got home. He's also 11 months old.

For the mouthing--I'd do a firm no with a time out in the crate. It's been a while since Sherm's done that.

Puppy playdates are my favorite. The owner of Sherm's BFF is a college student and I'm a SAHM, so our schedules are flexible enough that playdates usually happen during the day. The dogs wear each other out w/very little effort on our part! It's win/win for both of us.


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

> I wouldn't say he gets an hour off leash every day because there is no dog park in my community. We have a large yard, so he is out there off leash a lot


He's out there, but where are you? Are you out there playing with him? If not...and he's alone, he'll just tear up your yard, or dig under the fence, or something like that.

You need to exercise him more. Have him chase balls, and teach him to return them to your hand (treats work well here). Do some obedience work with him (about 5-10 mins max at a time and be happy and positive...and give tons of praise). Then play some more.

Mental and physical stimulation are necessary for an active Golden. 30 mins outside with him playing (broken up with training), at least 2x a day is important...PLUS those walks.

Inside, on bad days...play games with him. Hide things for him to find (put a scent of food on them...like a smear of peanut butter). Do obedience training, like sit...stay...down, etc in a long hall a few times a day. If you have a garage, get a large storage container (plastic, see through), that's about 22-24" high and put about 1/2 to 2/3's water in it. Get a toy that will sink. Smear it with peanut butter....drop in the water. Let him retrieve it.

He needs to learn how to think, problem solve, and listen. Plus he needs the playtime with the ball or training dummy (if you use this take it away and put it up when you go in or he'll tear it to shreds, and maybe eat pieces), so he can run off that energy!!

The walks are for teaching him to heel....and also to give him some sniffing, enjoying the stroll with you time. Have him heel for a couple of minutes, then stop. Make him sit at your side. Give him a treat every time he does it right. If he doesn't...stay still until he does. Start walking again...do it again. Over and over for say 5-10 minutes. Then let him just relax and do his sniffing thing for most of the walk. On the way home, do the heel, sit, heel thing again.

Doggie daycare is good and puppy play dates are good (because it teaches him how to interact and socialize with other dogs, plus it tires him out), but it's NOT a replacement for a few 10 minute training sessions PER DAY (or night). And it's also not a replacement for you playing with him...or walking him. You still have to do those things. Those are bonding things, and without your interaction (having fun with, learning from), he won't bond to or listen to you as you wish he would.

In time, if you work at it, you'll have a well mannered boy, and you'll sometimes miss that lively, energetic, maddening young man you have now!

Oh....and give the neutering a chance to calm him down. It'll take about a month to six weeks before all that testosterone is out of his system. (Remember he can still impregnate a female for several weeks after neutering). Once that happens, he'll, no doubt, stop some of the annoying behaviors and be willing to listen much better. His brain will work much better since the distracting hormones aren't interfering. (Just feel sorry for those of us who have intact males going through 2-3 YEARS of the testosterone adolescent stage....LOL)

````````````````````


----------

